# Taking 12" Model 2537 Out Of Storage...what Do I Need To Get It Running?



## Investigator (Jul 17, 2016)

I will soon be going to pick up a Logan 2537-2VH. I has been sitting for several years in a shop.  What do I need to do before I turn it on? Oiling? Cleaning?  Is there any required maintenance I have to do?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2016)

Investigator said:


> What do I need to do before I turn it on? Oiling? Cleaning? Is there any required maintenance I have to do?




You pretty much said it right there.  Clean, oil, and grease as needed.  Change oil in the apron.  Other than that a general check over to make sure everything moves as it should.  Did I mention clean?


----------



## Investigator (Jul 17, 2016)

how much disassembly is required?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2016)

None to speak of, unless you see or feel something that you think needs looking at.  Just wipe down the ways before you move things so you don't trap grit in the works.


----------



## Investigator (Jul 17, 2016)

Sounds like a plan, clean the ways, and change oil in apron.  How is the oil in the apron changed?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2016)

In reviewing that lathe a bit, the apron might not be sealed.  So you may not have to change the oil in it.  Not sure, it may just have an oil cup or something like that.  You'll just have to get it and take a few pictures.  There are others here that have that same lathe, and may be more help than I can be.


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 18, 2016)

I would just make sure that it's filled to the level of the fill plug on the front of the apron. There'll be plenty of time to pull it off and clean it up after you have run the machine enough to assess it.


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 3, 2016)

On the top of the spindle head is a convenient shelf to lay your micrometers and tools on. If you look carefully, you'll see the "shelf" is a cover held on by 4 SHC screws. Remove the cover and make sure the larger gear dips about 3/8" into a pool of gear oil. 

Hope this helps!


----------

